
Gitlab Handbook: Informal Communication - tosh
https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/informal-communication/
======
phnofive
How does one opt out of most of this without becoming a pariah? I like the
donut channel since it’s voluntary and small scale, but I would be burnt to a
crisp by day two of the unconference.

~~~
tsukurimashou
> How does one opt out of most of this without becoming a pariah?

you don't and most companies will probably follow this trend if not already,
we're doomed

EDIT: damn, forgot the emoji again to convey my feelings...

